# What flea med does everyone use



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

The vet sells frontline plus so that's what Emmys been using. I just applied her third month today so I'm in the market to pick up another pack. Some people have said advantix is better? I haven't had any issues really, just wondering what everyone else uses.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't use chemicals on my pet. I use natural products that I make at home.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Like what I have heard flea horror stories from ppl around here I need to be sure she is protected


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So many people who's pets have been sickened or loss of life from Advantix and Frontline. More and more people are pulling away from these harsh chemicals. Too dangerous. You're virtually injecting poison right into the bloodstream.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I knew it was poisonous if she could lick it but not into her bloodstream. The vet recommended it. What kind of natural things do you do?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is severely allergic to fleas, but I'd rather her be allergic to fleas then use that stuff. I steep some rosemary in a pot and add acv, salt (which kills flea larvae). I put it in a spray bottle and spray some in my hand and rub her down as much as necessary. I keep my house clean with vinegar and treat my front yard. She rarely gets fleas. I'll find some reviews for you on the Adv & frontline.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's some interesting info:
Pet flea treatments can be dangerous, more safety steps in the works, EPA says — Environmental Health News


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmm that sounds scary. I'll have to work on researching natural remedies. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Only natural and homemade herbs here too <3


----------

